# Ballroom and Latin dancing classes



## Xarina (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post on here. Cyprus seems to offer just about everything my partner and I are looking for. However, can anyone help please - is there somewhere to do ballroom and latin dance classes and lessons and also social dance nights. We would probably be in the Paphos area. Any ex-pats out there that took their dancing skills with them to sunny Cyprus. Many thanks. Xarina


----------

